# Japanese Aggressor F15 base Komatsu



## davechng (Jan 30, 2020)

I was lucky to be able to photograph these beautiful F15 in Japan.... Komatsu is loacted on the western part of Japan facing the Japan Sea. They currently house 3 squadrons of F15 and is a very active base with 4 to 5 sorties a day of non stop F15 actions!

here is the detail report of this Eagle's nest.... with more photos
Komatsu AIrbase Detail report

Enjoy

Dave Chng
Editor
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2020)

Very nice shots, Dave. I really like the first one. Well done!


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 22, 2020)

Love me some jets.

I worked with a wide variety of military aircraft over the course of my 30 years in the Navy.

One thing I will say - their airfield needs some TLC... Looking really rough.

Great shots!


----------

